# PC langsam trotz guter Hardware



## Retsnom (27. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin. Hab ein problem.....mein Pc besteht aus recht guter Hardware aber trotzdem ist er sehr langsam. es dauert fast 2 Minuten bis er hochfährt und während des betriebes bleibt er öfter hängen.zu meinem system: MB Asus M5A99X Evo, Amd X4 965 BE 3,6 GHZ, EKL Groß Clockner, 4GB OCZ Gold 1600, Primär HDD WD Velocie Raptor 150 GB, Secundär HDD 1TB WD Cavier Blue, Netzteil Thermaltake Toughpower XT 575 Watt, XFX 6870 Dual Fan.
Hab ihn schon 2 mal formatiert und alle treiber erneuert aber ohne erfolg.Hat jeand eine Idee????Danke


----------



## mmayr (27. Februar 2012)

Temperaturprobleme?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2012)

Im Bios alles unnütze deaktiviert, AHCi Modus aktiv und auch unter Windows zb die suche nach Netzwerkordnern und Druckern deaktiviert und das System auf Leistung gestellt in der Systemsteuerung?


----------



## Retsnom (28. Februar 2012)

Also probleme mit der Temperatur hab ich nicht. Hab ein Sharkon T9 mit 3 nachgerüsteten Silent Lüfter.CPU ist immer auf 38 C. und das Board max, 48 C.Wie kann ich den Drucker und so deaktivieren?


----------



## Rolk (28. Februar 2012)

Boards haben immer etwas unterschiedliche Bootzeiten. Wenn dein Modell zu den langsameren gehört können knapp 2 Minuten durchaus normal sein. In welchen Situationen schmiert der Rechner denn ab?


----------



## Retsnom (28. Februar 2012)

Das ist unterschiedlich.....mal wenn ich den Arbeitsplatz aufmache,mal wenn ich gerade ein spiel beendet habe oder auch beim runterfahren....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2012)

Retsnom schrieb:


> Also probleme mit der Temperatur hab ich nicht. Hab ein Sharkon T9 mit 3 nachgerüsteten Silent Lüfter.CPU ist immer auf 38 C. und das Board max, 48 C.Wie kann ich den Drucker und so deaktivieren?



Ordneroption -> Ansicht -> 2. Eintrag den Haken weg machen.


----------



## lunar19 (28. Februar 2012)

Hatte ähnliche Probleme, bei mir lag es an einer zu vollen Festplatte, aber wenn du sagst, dass du alles neu formatiert hast...wohl nicht. Mal den RAM mit Memtest getestet?


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Februar 2012)

Teste die SMART-Werte Deiner Festplatten mal mit *CrystalDiskInfo* und stell die Screenshots hier ein.
MfG


----------



## Retsnom (29. Februar 2012)

Ok das problem hab ich gelöst.Ich denke das die Veloci Raptor einen weg hatte.Hab jetzt ne 60 GB OCZ SSD und nu rennt er wie ein großer.ABer noch ne andere frage. MEin Ram ist ja OCZ 1600MHZ aber im Bios zeigt er nur 833MHZ an ist das normal? Hab irgendwo gelesen das das irgendwas mit dual Channel zu tun hat und 2 mal 833 währen ja dann 1600~..... Und ist es sinnvoll auf 8 GB 1833 Ram zu wechseln?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Februar 2012)

Retsnom schrieb:


> Ok das problem hab ich gelöst.Ich denke das die Veloci Raptor einen weg hatte.Hab jetzt ne 60 GB OCZ SSD und nu rennt er wie ein großer.ABer noch ne andere frage. MEin Ram ist ja OCZ 1600MHZ aber im Bios zeigt er nur 833MHZ an ist das normal? Hab irgendwo gelesen das das irgendwas mit dual Channel zu tun hat und 2 mal 833 währen ja dann 1600~..... Und ist es sinnvoll auf 8 GB 1833 Ram zu wechseln?



Ganz langsam mit die Ponys!

Zuerst mal Glückwunsch, das dein Problem behoben werden konnte. 
Dann zu deinem Ram: Eiglich sollte dein DDR3 Ram min mit 1333Mhz laufen bzw. mit 1600Mhz. (wie das bei AMD Bords war weiß ich erlich gesagt nicht mehr, Bei Sandy wird max. 1333Mhz Ram Takt unterstüzt. 
Aber 833Mhz sollten eigl. nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht zeigt das BIOS auch den realen Takt an - manche Boards sind so dreist  - dann würde der Speicher als 1666er laufen.
Am besten mal schauen, was CPU-Z als Speichertakt anzeigt.


----------



## Retsnom (1. März 2012)

Bei CPU Z zeigt er 433,5 MHZ


----------



## Shones (1. März 2012)

Dann läuft er tatsächlich viel zu niedrig--> manuell einstellen


----------



## Retsnom (1. März 2012)

im Uefi steht 1160 MHZ.......


----------



## WuBomber411 (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin hier nach langem lesen im Forum, auf den Thread gestoßen da ich das selbe Mainboard und ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Ram habe.

Mein System: 
ASUS M5A99X EVO - Bios 0901, AMD Athlon 64 X4 640 (boxed), G.Skill 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz (F3-10666CL7Q-16GBXH, RipjawsX-Serie - "7-7-7-21" - 1,5V-1,5V), NT be!Quiet  Straight Power E8 CM 580W, HD 5450^^

Mein Problem:
Mein Ram läuft auch nur mit 577,9/578MHz (~1156 MHz) und 9-9-9-24-27-1T. Im Bios sind nur die Werte Auto/864MHz/1151MHz/1439MHz/1728MHz vorgegeben. Aber kein 1333MHz!? Läuft jetzt erstmal auf Auto!

Nun zu meiner Frage, geht oder reicht es, wenn ich im Bios *NUR* die Timings aus CPU-Z (also CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, usw.) mit denen aus dem XMP-Profil anpasse? Oder muss ich ich auch die Spannung, etc. ändern?
Denk ja mal, dass ick hier im Forum mit meinem Problem richtig bin. 


Und seit n bisschen nachsichtig mit mir, da ick mich bis jetzt noch kaum mit der Materie beschäftigt hab! Mangels "passender" Hardware^^ 
Anhang: CPU-Z und AMD Overdrive Screenshot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG WuBomber411


----------



## AMD x6 (26. März 2012)

WuBomber411 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> bin hier nach langem lesen im Forum, auf den Thread gestoßen da ich das selbe Mainboard und ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Ram habe.
> 
> Mein System:
> ...



Timing würde ich auf 2t machen der Rest ist in Ordnung.Im BIOS würde ich den RAM Voltage kontrollieren.Müßte 1,5V sein,gegebenenfalls um 0,1 bis 0,2 V erhöhen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. März 2012)

WuBomber411 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin hier nach langem lesen im Forum, auf den Thread gestoßen da ich das selbe Mainboard und ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Ram habe.
> 
> Mein System:
> ...


Die schrägen Werte entstehen, da der Bus-Speed bei Dir bei 216,72 MHz liegt (Siehe CPU-Z-Screen "CPU"). CPU- und RAM-Teiler nutzen diesen Basistakt als Grundlage. Wenn Du ihn auf Standard (bei AMD 200 MHz) stellst, hast Du auch wieder 667 und 800 MHz RAM-Takt.
 Ist also alles in Ordnung bei Dir, kein Mysterium. Bei mir ist er bei einem Bus-Speed von 210 MHZ auch bei 700 MHz RAM-Takt, also effektiv 1400 MHZ, statt 1333.
MfG


----------



## WuBomber411 (27. März 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Die schrägen Werte entstehen, da der Bus-Speed bei Dir bei 216,72 MHz liegt (Siehe CPU-Z-Screen "CPU"). CPU- und RAM-Teiler nutzen diesen Basistakt als Grundlage. Wenn Du ihn auf Standard (bei AMD 200 MHz) stellst, hast Du auch wieder 667 und 800 MHz RAM-Takt.
> Ist also alles in Ordnung bei Dir, kein Mysterium. Bei mir ist er bei einem Bus-Speed von 210 MHZ auch bei 700 MHz RAM-Takt, also effektiv 1400 MHZ, statt 1333.
> MfG


 
@mae1cum77 Hi, erstmal schön dank für deine Antwort und verständliche Erklärung dazu! Hat geklappt den Bus-Speed auf 200 Mhz zu setzen und läuft dann auch mit 667MHz Ram-Takt!  
Die Einstellungen kommen sicher daher, dass bei mir noch das Meiste im Bios auf Auto steht. Hab's erst 2 Wochen.

Hab's dann "testweise" nochmal rückgängig gemacht und im Bios nur den Ram auf 1439 MHz Ram-Takt und 2T CR gestellt...
Der Ram läuft jetzt also mit 722,4 MHz 9-9-9-24-33-2T (CPU-Z)!
Dachte eigentlich, dass der X4 640 nur 1333MHz unterstützt??? Läuft aber ganz gut bis jetzt! Kann ich den Ram denn überhaupt so laufen lassen ohne Bedenken?


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. März 2012)

WuBomber411 schrieb:


> @mae1cum77 Hi, erstmal schön dank für deine Antwort und verständliche Erklärung dazu! Hat geklappt den Bus-Speed auf 200 Mhz zu setzen und läuft dann auch mit 667MHz Ram-Takt!
> Die Einstellungen kommen sicher daher, dass bei mir noch das Meiste im Bios auf Auto steht. Hab's erst 2 Wochen.
> 
> Hab's dann "testweise" nochmal rückgängig gemacht und im Bios nur den Ram auf 1439 MHz Ram-Takt und 2T CR gestellt...
> ...


Wenn der Rechner mit den Einstellungen stabil läuft, kannst Du es natürlich lassen. Mein Phenom II 965BE läust auch mit einem Speichertakt von 700 MHz im Moment.
MfG


----------



## cAson (27. März 2012)

Vielleicht ist es auch ein Virus?


----------

